# cowsay



## sk8harddiefast (May 16, 2010)

I think this is the right forum to ask.Where i can find other cowsay images?


----------



## sossego (May 16, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=cowsay&stype=all


----------



## sossego (May 16, 2010)

```
locate cowsay |grep share
```


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 18, 2010)

Also there is a thing called Figlet, that is actually pretty cool to.


----------



## sixtydoses (May 18, 2010)

And don't forget toilet.


----------



## parac (Dec 1, 2014)

And boxes.


----------

